
Ask HN: What are the apps you find most useful in Linux? - at_n
Web Browser: ???<p>Email Client: ???<p>Terminal: ???<p>IDE: ???<p>File manager: ???<p>Basic Text Editor: ???<p>IRC&#x2F;Messaging Client: ???<p>PDF Reader: ???<p>Office Suite: ???<p>Calendar: ???<p>Video Player: ???<p>Music Player: ???<p>Photo Viewer: ???<p>Screen recording: ???
======
dhruvkar
I use Lubuntu and try to keep external apps to a minimum.

Web Browser: Firefox

Terminal: LXTerminal

IDE: LXTerminal

File manager: PCManFM

Basic Text Editor: Vim

PDF Reader: Xournal -
[http://xournal.sourceforge.net/](http://xournal.sourceforge.net/) (useful for
annotating PDFs also)

Office Suite: LibreOffice

Video Player: VLC Player

Music Player: cmus - [https://cmus.github.io/](https://cmus.github.io/)

Photo Viewer: Image Viewer

Screen recording: Simple Screen Recorder -
[https://www.maartenbaert.be/simplescreenrecorder/](https://www.maartenbaert.be/simplescreenrecorder/)

------
beatgammit
Web Browser: Firefox

Email Client: ProtonMail in Firefox?

Terminal: Gnome terminal

IDE: vim

File manager: my shell

Basic Text Editor: vim

IRC/Messaging Client: web; used to use irssi, but I don't do IRC as much
anymore, so it's mostly freenode's web client now

PDF Reader: Firefox

Office Suite: I don't bother, but I suppose LibreOffice occasionally

Calendar: the one built into GNOME

Video Player: Firefox, VLC

Music Player: I don't bother

Photo Viewer: the one built into GNOME

Screen recording: idk, I do it so rarely that I just pick one up when I need
one

Honestly, must of my Linux time is spent in the shell, browsing the web, or
playing games on Steam, mostly in that order. I used to be picky about my
software (used to use XMonad with a curated set of keyboard-driven software),
but GNOME seems to work mostly okay these days without fuss, so I've been
using it.

I guess I'm trying out KDE because I'm moving to opensuse, so replace some of
the stuff above with "whatever comes with KDE". I really don't care that much
anymore until something doesn't work right, and that's pretty rare anymore.

------
csixty4
Chrome, VS Code, and whatever terminal ships with Mint. That's about it. Seems
like everything I need to do happens in the browser or terminal these days,
which is one reason I've been able to start using Linux on a daily basis
again.

------
willhallonline
Web Browser: Brave (Chromium)

Terminal: Terminal (with oh-my-zsh)

IDE: VS Code

Basic Text Editor: VS Code

PDF Reader: Brave (Chromium)

Office Suite: Google Docs/Sheets etc

Calendar: Google Calendar

Video Player: VLC

Music Player: mplayer

Image manipulation: GIMP

The main things I always add are GIMP, Brave, oh-my-zsh and VLC. Getting a
good/working browser does most work for me.

------
orschiro
Flameshot for screenshot taking and annotation. Goodvibes for online radio
listening. Workrave and Rescuetime to limit my screen time. CopyQ to manage my
clipboard. Xfce to provide me with a well-functioning desktop.

------
ddavis
Web Browser: Chrome

Email Client: mu4e (mbsync for IMAP, msmtp for SMTP)

Terminal: Gnome Terminal in DE or Alacritty in WM

IDE: Emacs

File manager: Emacs dired

Basic Text Editor: Emacs

IRC/Messaging Client: Weechat

PDF Reader: Zathura

Office Suite: LibreOffice or Google Docs

Calendar: Emacs org-agenda (mostly iPhone calendar though).

Video Player: mpv

Music Player: Spotify

Photo Viewer: eog

Screen recording: n/a

------
jolmg
Web Browser: firefox

Email Client: mu4e on emacs

Terminal: urxvt

IDE: vim and shell

File manager: shell

Basic Text Editor: vim

IRC/Messaging Client: weechat

PDF Reader: evince though I rarely use it

Office Suite: libreoffice though I rarely use it

Calendar: org-mode on emacs

Video Player: mpv

Music Player: mpv

Photo Viewer: viewnior

Screen recording: simplescreenrecorder though I rarely use it

------
valeg
Web Browser: Chromium

Email Client: Delta Chat

Terminal: Terminology

IDE: Geany

File manager: PCManFM or Rox-Filer

Basic Text Editor: Leafpad

IRC/Messaging Client: Riot.im

PDF Reader: Okular/Evince

Office Suite: LibreOffice

Calendar: California

Video Player: SMPlayer

Music Player: DeaDBeeF

Photo Viewer: nomacs

Screen recording: peek

------
Jitnaught_
Web Browser: Firefox

Email Client: Evolution

Terminal: Terminator

IDE: Vim or Geany

Basic Text Editor: Vim or Geany

Office Suite: LibreOffice

Video Player: VLC or SMPlayer

Music Player: Quod Libet

Screen recording: Kazam or OBS

